# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Tess

## Tessi9

Tessi9 cache derrière son pseudo une jeune fille encore lycéenne âgée de bientôt 18 ans. Passionnée depuis la tendre enfance par les animaux de compagnie elle compte a son actif 3 adorable toutous. Channah, un Saint Benard Femelle de 6ans, Daïko un Golden Retriever de 4ans et Hozbow un Berger Australien d'1ans.  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bienvenue TESSIE ::

----------

